# New Conde DyeTrans GX7000 Sublimation Printer



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello TSF Members,

I just received an email blast about the new DyeTrans GX7000 Sublimation Printer offered by Conde. This may be the answer you have been looking for!  

Below is a snippet about the GX7000 printer. The unit itself is $768.00 though Conde is offering two starter kits with this printer and other equipment.

"*Introducing the first non-Epson printer supported by Condé Systems: the new DyeTrans™ GX7000! Surpassing laser printers in speed, the GX7000 with the Ricoh™ engine is a streamlined desktop unit, with sensible and simple design features, like the LCD panel placed over the cartridge panel, all easily accessible by operators. Our ICC Profiles support Windows 98 and up and include the Macintosh platform. 

A GEL printer, it uses special formula ink in a bag in cartridge set. No bulk feed system needed.*"

You can read more about this unit here. I am not well versed on Dye Sub but want to know more about it as the new year moves in.


----------



## The Pink Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

My friend is giving to me his gx7000. He got it from a regular store (not sublimation store) Can I still use the sublimation ink cartridges and the color correction software and voila...I just buy the media from the sublimation store...can I do that? it is going to work ok? Pleeeeease let me know...thank you


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Pinky,

You will have to purge the Ricoh ink and load the sublimation ink, but yes, you can use it. So far, it appears that this is going to be a really good sublimation platform.


----------



## The Pink Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

Kevin thank you! I can't wait to get my new printer!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You will need to purge your system. When you get your inks, give me a call I will be happy to help.


----------



## The Pink Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

thank you Sonya I will!


----------



## The Pink Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

Kevin I will call you too! thank you for your help!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply.

I have been busy with the new Dyetrans GX7000.
Happy to answer questions.

I have lived with the printer now for many months and have found it to be excellent and
speed is amazing. I really like the extra trays for supporting different paper types and sizes.
The multi-purpose tray provides my favorite size of 13" x 19".

I am currently studying all the tech manuals. In my past life I spent some time with the Ricoh folks in Japan. I wonder if they are still there?

My bottom line take: This is the most exciting thing since the introduction of the Epson 4000. Which
in my mind was the first real epson printer for the desktop.


----------



## Mike B (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi David
Does the drytrans GX7000 printer work with windows 98?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Not that I can tell.
Interestingly, 64 bit windows and Mac are supported.


----------



## RichMag (Oct 7, 2008)

I was wondering if there has been any issues with clogs? If so, is it easy to clear them?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

It has the same functionallity as an Epson Inkjet printer, so to clean a clog, you run a head clean utility in the driver. That being said, in the months that we have been using the printer, we have not had problems with clogging up to this point. So far it has performed very well.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We now have sold a fair number of Dyetrans GX7000 printers. I am doing many installations each day and
I am asking for daily feedback. Most clients are seeing no issues at all. I have had two clients that did
need to do a cleaning after a incomplete nozzle check. Both of these clients were turning their printer
off. I strongly recommend leaving the printer on all the time. It will go to sleep as needed.

I think that this printer and all inkjet printers may be subject to strong changes in barometric pressure
causing the ink to move around in the tubes.

My conclusion at this point is the GX7000 performs quite a bit better than small epson printers. It is at
least on par with the epson 4000 series and above.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Dyetrans GX7000 Computer Support details:

We support the following platforms:

Powerdriver: Windows 2000, XP, Vista 32 bit only
Ricoh Driver with DyeTrans ICC profile: MAC OSX, Windows 2000, XP, Vista 32 & 64 bit

The current version of the Powerdriver does not support the two extra trays and the
13 x19 paper size available with the Multi Tray. So the Ricoh driver with our profile
must be used. Sawgrass is working to add that support to the Powerdriver.


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

My interest is the support for the Mac... anyone have any experience there?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what is the cost of the ink (gel?) amount in each bag...comparable to the 1400 or ?? and last..does anyone know if this unit will be at ISS Long Beach?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have now done about 23 mac OSX installs and they gone smoothly. We install the Dyetrans GX7000 profile and then choose the profile in your application and then we set up the driver. Color is excellent.
I can provide references as requested. I think it best not to post clients information.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The cost of the ink is about $110 per cartridge. 68ml in the black cart and 60 ml in cmy.
I am still working out the converstion rate of the gel formula compared to liquid. I would say that it would seem to be at least a factor of 1.2, that is gel goes 20% further than liquid.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I too am considering one of these units for sublimation. I have been speaking with Ben at Conde. So far he has been helpful in my decision making process.


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

I went ahead and purchased a GX unit today. Two things pushed me in that direction, the ability to use Mac OS and software to print ( I have been using Parallels for Sublimation and its been a pain) and the indication, which I hope is true, less clogging of the print heads. The latter will save me enough money to pay for this printer. I hoping I will also have less color matching problems.


----------



## incolor (Jul 24, 2008)

What's the difference between the SubliJet-R Gel ink and the Heat Transfer Gel ink?


----------



## txshirts (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if it would work for ChromaBlast. It looks like a nice solid printer. Given that my experience with Epson is about an 1.5 to 2 year printer before they die... it would be nice ot have something that lives longer.

Normally my epson printers croak over the ink cleaning pad. We use them for film output which does alot of head cleanings.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The heat transfer inks mentioned are the standard Ricoh inks. They seems to do as well as other
standard inks when used with inkjet transfer paper. More testing is needed. We will also be testing the new self-weeding paper soon on the GX7000.

I have asked Sawgrass to consider a Chromablast solution.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Is Conde going to be at ISS Orlando?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I know we will be at the ISS in long beach.
I think we will be at the NBM show instead of the Orlando ISS.
Did you go to the show last year?


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> I know we will be at the ISS in long beach.
> I think we will be at the NBM show instead of the Orlando ISS.
> Did you go to the show last year?


No, this will be our first ISS show. Too bad we don't have time to swing by Alabama while we're down there.


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi folks, just wanted to throw my two cents in here on the GX7000 . WOW ! What a difference, I had been using a Epson 1800 and it finally died ( anyone wanna buy some ink ?) Dave Conde convinced me to go with the GX7000 and I'm not sorry. It has speed and great color. The imprint that the GX7000 lays down is great, no banding. I did have some concerns with the color match, but if you print the color chart from the GX7000 you can generally match needed colors. The cartridges are about $110 bucks but with the gel system you do get more for your money. We do shirts and many sub items. Even though I only have had the printer for less than two weeks, we have done a few jobs and the results are posithive . . . so far.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Impresspromo said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to throw my two cents in here on the GX7000 . WOW ! What a difference, I had been using a Epson 1800 and it finally died ( anyone wanna buy some ink ?) Dave Conde convinced me to go with the GX7000 and I'm not sorry. It has speed and great color. The imprint that the GX7000 lays down is great, no banding. I did have some concerns with the color match, but if you print the color chart from the GX7000 you can generally match needed colors. The cartridges are about $110 bucks but with the gel system you do get more for your money. We do shirts and many sub items. Even though I only have had the printer for less than two weeks, we have done a few jobs and the results are posithive . . . so far.


So are you using the Sublijet inks?


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

Jamey said:


> So are you using the Sublijet inks?


Hi Jamey,
Yes . . . I am using Sublijet ink, A according to manufacture the Gx700 uses less of this gel type ink. Right away, I noticed the the print is "sharper" when I used the Epson R1800 with a bulk system the print was not as crisp. Man I hated the bulk system, it was messy With the GX700, you just "plug in" the cartridges. Sorry, I rambled 

Mike 
Impressive Promotions Ink


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

I recently got the GX 7000. The printer and the prints are great! 

I did a couple of different item including the latte mugs to make sure it was not a fluke. 

The colors came out just as I had them in Photoshop on my Mac. Boy was that nice. Before, I usually wasted a couple of mugs just to get the colors some what close with Corel and the 4800. Not to mention the time it took to do a round trip between Photoshop on my Mac and Corel in Windows using parallels to adjust the colors. That even with a sublimated color chart I had printed out. Being able to work natively on my Mac was worth the price of admission.

I added the Ethernet card and attached the printer to my local network. I had to install the interface card firmware upgrade to be able to print.

If you are a Mac person and do Sublimation, then this the printer for you.

David from Conde was very helpful by talking me through the process over the phone. I appreciate his caring that I was successful.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my sublimation table... had my printer running for just a couple days. We got a car show job that paid for it immediately, now it's all profit! 

Those disks on the table are Johnson Plastics 1.5" Brass Key Tags...they sublimated perfectly. 400°F 20sec Med. Pressure.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Ben at Conde told me the GX5050 is actually faster.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

Derek at Conde told me the same thing.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

The print area of the GX5050 is limited to 8.5 x 14 at maximum though so it all depends on what is more important, print size or speed if trying to determine fit.

The GX7000 will print up to 11 x 17.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can print up to 13 x 19 paper ...if you get the extra paper tray. And, yes ...it is extremely fast.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

conde tech said:


> You can print up to 13 x 19 paper ...if you get the extra paper tray. And, yes ...it is extremely fast.



The GX5050 also supports 13 x 9? I saw that option for the GX7000 but not for the GX5050.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

raise said:


> The GX5050 also supports 13 x 9? I saw that option for the GX7000 but not for the GX5050.


Good question.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Only the 7000 will support 13 x 19 with the optional tray. The max on the 5050 is 8.5 x 14.

greenie


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Only the 7000 supports the 13 x 19 paper tray.


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Will this printer print roll paper as well?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

no rolls, just 13x19 sheets max


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am looking to get a new printer, but isn't the ink cost higher for this printer than other Epson printers? I was paying $128 for a 110ml bag. Ink cartridges for this are $110 for 68ml. That's a $1.16 per ml for the Epson and $1.61 for the GX700.


----------



## teacher (Jun 19, 2009)

Can any ricoh owners please let me know if there are any problems or issues?
clogging?
ink costs?
color matching problems?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

had the GX7000 for over 6 months or so and very happy with it...no clogs...even after setting idle for 3 weeks while on vacation..color matching okay....sublijet comes with powerdriver which makes ICC profile setup a snap....would I buy again? in a heartbeat...yes


----------



## teacher (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> The heat transfer inks mentioned are the standard Ricoh inks. They seems to do as well as other
> standard inks when used with inkjet transfer paper. More testing is needed. We will also be testing the new self-weeding paper soon on the GX7000.
> 
> I have asked Sawgrass to consider a Chromablast solution.


 
Any updates or news on the testing the paper and ricoh regular inks. When my epson dies was thinking of the 5050.

THanks
Mark


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Interesting timing. Today we will announce the GX7000/Chromablast solution.

Regarding the 5050N, I have had mixed results. Transfer paper works well but opaque papers not so well. Envelope mode does help. The issues are related to its speed. 7000 is a better printer for transfers.

Let me know if you need samples.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Tell us more about the GX7000 and using Chromablast i see Chromablast on your website but not listed with the GX7000?

Is the Chromablast the best ink for TShirts i have been reading a lot about it and from what i have read it seems to be..But i have not used any myself.

Will the GX7000 and Chromablast cost more to run if so how much more?
Can you use self weeding paper with Chromablast?

Thanks.


----------



## Closet Creations (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a tee shirt business and am interested in the gx7000 printer I was wondering if anyone knows if you can use the weeding process with this printer not really sure if it a laser or inkjet. thank you for any input
Jackie


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I will test the image clip inkjet paper with the GX7000/Chromablast.

Should be on the web today.

I am doing my yield/cost testing now (I have production cartridges)

Ways to do white cotton shirts:
-normal inkjet ink with inkjet transfer paper
-Chromablast ink with Chromablast paper
-color laser with transfer paper
-DTG

My favorite at this very moment is color laser (okidata) with transfer paper (techniprint).

The GX7000/Chromablast is looking very good.

Give me about two weeks to complete my cost/yield testings.


----------



## jimmi (May 16, 2009)

nice one..its pretty expensive after it convert to my currency...hmmm...can't afford it as this moment...thanks for this info


----------



## cspdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been looking at this sub printer, do you have to use the Gel inks can you use the ArTainium UV in this one ? what is the pros and cons of this printer compared to the 4800 epson ? thanks for any info in advance I dont want to make a buying mistake but need a wider format printer.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Just bought a GX5050n but Subli inks havn't arrived yet :-( No tests just yet then!

Am I right in thinking the inks can be used in either the 5050 or 7000? I have bought the inks and printer from different companies, hoping the profile on Sawgrass website will work ok, otherwise my inks supplier have a profile for the 7000, maybe this would work ?

Justin


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> I will test the image clip inkjet paper with the GX7000/Chromablast.
> 
> Should be on the web today.
> 
> ...



Have you finished the cost/yield testing?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Here is the results of my cost testing on the Chromablast GX7000.

My sample image (letter size, heavy coverage) used: 0.383 % of ink per page.

Cartridges are $90 each for a total of $360 per set

So for $360 you get 400% of ink (100 x 4)

1% of ink cost $360/400 or $.90 per 1% of ink

So if our page consumes .383%/page of ink, then our cost per page is .383%/page x $.90/%

or $.35 per letter page

The carts hold 66ml for K, 60 ml for each CMY

Remember that about 12ml from each color is consumed for charging the printer.

Bottom line: Letter cost is $.35 ink + $.75 paper = $1.10 (letter: ink + paper)
11 x17 cost is $.70 ink + $1.50 paper (round up)= $2.20 (11x17: ink + paper)

I think this is attractive.


----------



## fightstylez (Nov 13, 2009)

Can anyone post up any pictures of a Sub shirt or something so we can see the quality of the print?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> Here is the results of my cost testing on the Chromablast GX7000.
> 
> My sample image (letter size, heavy coverage) used: 0.383 % of ink per page.
> 
> ...


Nice break down but you have the cost at 90.00 and that might be the sellers cost but I have yet to find anyone selling the ink for less than 110.00 per cartridge. So the numbers are off some what.

Mark


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> Here is the results of my cost testing on the Chromablast GX7000.
> 
> My sample image (letter size, heavy coverage) used: 0.383 % of ink per page.
> 
> ...


Given that the standard price is $110 times 4 or $440 plus $20 shipping for a total of $460, the 1% would be 460/400 or $1.15 per 1 oz of ink. So .383 x 1.15 would be $.44 per letter page. or --- $.44 + $.75 for $1.19 per page.

This is a very good calculation to know. Thank-you for figuring out the process. It is easy to change the ink cost and the paper costs.

jim


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

My last calculation was for chromablast ink in the gx7000


----------



## Junio130 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, Is it good on dye costs per print ??


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

It was earlier stated that Powerdiver did not support the 13" x19" paper with the by-pass tray, is still the case?
Jim


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The power driver does support the bypass tray.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Been using the GX7000 but we dont print as often as I would like.

Directed at Conde, what is the minimum I need to print?

I know this is our first year in to sublimation and we have been busy but will hit slow downs. Does the GX7000 become a brick if I turn it off for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I recommend leaving the printer on and running a program
like Harvey head cleaning. This program will do a nozzle
check every day. The gx7000 has held up very well.

I am at the ISS show today in long beach and people
are standing in line in our booth to buy a GX7000.
Truly a testimate of how well this printer has performed.

Also, got to need Rodney yesterday and received my lapel
pin!


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi David my pc caught a virus had to get it fixed when i got it back I started to reinstall the power driver for my GX7000 but it says I have to install gelsprinter driver but I can't find my cd how can I get another one Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You need to install the Ricoh driver first. Use our auto install
program in the support section. Click on support and then
click on the Ricoh banner.

Run the installer.

Call me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

conde_david said:


> Also, got to need Rodney yesterday and received my lapel
> pin!


It was good meeting you at the ISS Show David!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Back at you! Proudly wearing my pin!
Sorry I missed the dinner, heard it was great!


----------

